# Apple sauce



## JasonH (Oct 10, 2010)

We have come across atleast 50 lbs of apples that are currently just sitting around waiting to go bad. My mom likes to make apple sauce by peeling and cooking down the apples. I was thinking of making apple sauce but leaving the peels on and using it to make wine. What do you guys think? Has anyone done something similar in the past?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 10, 2010)

I think it would have a hard time clearing, but no, I thought about it but never did it. Maybe Julie or someone  can give you more info, I'd like to know how this would turn out!


----------



## St Allie (Oct 10, 2010)

Just off the top of my head..I recall reading somewhere that heat treating the pectin.. makes it hard to clear the wine later.

what about making cider with the apples?

Allie


----------



## JasonH (Oct 10, 2010)

Cider was my original plan and I will probably stick with it. I didn't even think of a pectin problem when I saw all the jarred apple sauce, and like when I see most anything fruit related I thought "Hey, I should take this and ferment it!!!"


----------



## closetwine (Oct 11, 2010)

That's the attitude of genious wine makers (in my non-expert opinion). Besides people have fermented wierder stuff than that... Some just won't own up to it.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 11, 2010)

hehehe by all means go for it!

not my intention to dissuade you from giving it a go..

after all.... I have a gorseflower mead in my cellar, nestled together with a tabasco chili wine on one side and rosehip syrup wine on the other .

Allie


----------



## marie79 (Dec 17, 2012)

So did you ever make your apple sauce wine? I have a bunch of apple sauce and just currious how yours turned out, I have been considering this myself!


----------

